# Recoil not engaging engine -help



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi 
While doing some work on the snowblower I tried to start her up but the recoil didn't catch the engine. I mean the string was pulled all the way out but there was no resistance.. It happened a few times. I had to move a couple of feet the snowblower with the engine off and then the recoil mechanism would engage. 

Any ideas what could be happening ?

Thanks


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Older Briggs & Stratton engine?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Hi
> While doing some work on the snowblower I tried to start her up but the recoil didn't catch the engine. I mean the string was pulled all the way out but there was no resistance.. It happened a few times. I had to move a couple of feet the snowblower with the engine off and then the recoil mechanism would engage.
> 
> Any ideas what could be happening ?
> ...


Could use a little more info but it seems to be the pawls aren't kicking out to engage the flywheel. Maybe need some lube but without knowing which engine manufacturer and size it's just a guess. Honda? If that's what you have I'm not sure. You can probably go online and download the pdf for the engine and go from there.
Let us know what you find.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes Honda. GX140


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

on my old hm80, the pawls would get stuck. i was in a jam, so i hit it HARD with a broom handle. worked every time, but i would always lubricate it after done snowblowing


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Yes Honda. GX140


I believe there is a ratchet mechanism in there that works on centrifigal force. It must need to be cleaned and maybe some type of very light oil or lube put on it. It needs to be *very light* lube. If you use something too heavy it'll get too cold and stiff and you're back to square one.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

It was really cold (-26c or -14f)... the carburetor had icicles..
I will disassemble, clean and lightly lube as recommended...

thanks!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Careful with the type and amount of lube you use. Chances are that the extreme cold temps made the existing lube, become too stiff to do it's job. You will want to make sure that whatever you use, it is rated well below what you are currently seeing with temps, and is safe to use on the materials that you are applying it to.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

If it happens again and you are near an outlet heat that area with a hair dryer just to see if it really is the engagement pawls sticking. Could have been melting snow got in there and froze.


----------

